# The Maumee Twist



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

At a game feed this past weekend we were talking Maumee River Walleye fishing. One guy just kept saying to fish the Maumee Twist, what is it, where can I buy this tackle. The guy says he gets his limit on them every trip, everyone agreed that he gets a lot of river walleye. Who stocks this bait.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Maumee Twist...lol. Everyone fishing there carries this bait. Its your standard jig. Hold it in your hand and twist the shank 90 degrees. Improves your chances of snagging them. Not that I have ever used it but I have seen it.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Does it make your jig presentation look any different? 90 degrees or 180?


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

squid_1 said:


> Maumee Twist...lol. Everyone fishing there carries this bait. Its your standard jig. Hold it in your hand and twist the shank 90 degrees. Improves your chances of snagging them. Not that I have ever used it but I have seen it.


I've never fished the walleye run, but I've always had the impression that there are LOTS of anglers, and I would think that participating in that kind of concentrated activity would give you a better chance of getting checked by DNR. Seems like snagging would be asking for trouble!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Let me clarify. The jig itself is what everyone is carrying. Those that actually twist it is probally a low number. Like I said, I've seen it not saying I've done it. I've seen people throwing a bare jig with the twist on it. The Maumee River isn't a place to start reminding people how ethical or unethical their fishing methods are. I would hate to go down while wearing waders. I quit fishing the runs 5 years ago when we got ticketed for no international distress horn. Its just a cash cow for the ODNR nowadays. There isn't a wallaye in the world worth $150.


----------



## BlueRibbonTaxidermy (Feb 2, 2005)

I know I'm going to raise some Ire with this post but quite frankly sometimes the truth hurts. I havent fished the spring runs in a few years but when I have, both Fremont & Maumee, 80% of the fish taken were snagged both by myself and by those around me. I didn't twist my hook sideways but I averaged about 3 fish per outing and I witnessed many "double dippers". The guy that made the tongue-in-cheek "maumee twist" comment was merely stating the obvious. As far as worrying about the ODNR these are big rivers and plenty of off the beaten path places to fish where you wont be seen and the ODNR people are few and far between. Jigging the reefs is much more fun than using the "maumee twist"


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

So the Maumee twist is a hook that you bend. Does it work?


----------



## BlueRibbonTaxidermy (Feb 2, 2005)

Weekender, you are missing the point here. The maumee twist is any jig with the hook bent sideways that makes it easier to illegally snag fish!!!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

very well said.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I fish the Maumee everyday during the run. I have also fished in Fremont numerous occasions. I'd say there are a higher PERCENTAGE of snaggers in Fremont, probably due to the shallower water, who knows? The twist works in a way that when your reeling against the current with a jig the eye loop where you tie is laying sideways along with the point of the hook. So, if you twist your hook 1/4 of the way (which way depends on the way the current is going, i/e left to right or vise versa) and when you are reeling in the tip of the hook is more upright enabling you in theory to ILLEGALLY snag more walleye. In my experience, I have probably snagged a ton more fish using a floating jighead rig than I ever did with leadheads. And NO, I do release them. In all, the overall catch rate has incresed dramatically since the floating rig has caught on around here. I don't know any numbers, but I'd bet they are staggering. If your looking for a better way to catch walleye during the spring run, use the floating rig method.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Agreed redhunter!!!


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree too red,
I get more fish and less snags when using floaters. I still find myself tying on new leaders about a quarter of the time that I am out in the water.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I have not fished the run for several years now for various reasons. But I always drive by and observe. Over the last two runs, the ODNR has multiplied their enforcement efforts on the Maumee significantly. Snagging, overbagging, fishing after hours as well as license verification seem to be their primary concerns. Last time I fished, there was also new hook regulations intact. The Jig hooks had to be no larger than a certain spec. I don't recall what it was. 

At any rate, don't get caught fishing illegally because the penalties can be quite severe. Every year they always make an example of a handful just to prove their point. I wouldn't be messing with no "MAumee Twister" if I were you.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

My point exactly, KaGee! 

Also, thanks Redhunter for the floating rig tip. I've never fished the runs, but am thinking of going up there this year with my dad. If I make it up there, I'll try it out.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

If you do make it up for the run try and hook up with someone who has done it a time or two. It will cut down on the learning curve and make the trip alot more fun.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

works. That is flies steelhead flies are awesome baits on the rivers for walleyes. A friend of mine goes up every year and uses nothing else and catches plenty of nice legal fish!! Just another idea to throw into the mix!!


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

I have fished the spring run a couple of times each year for the past three years. The comments on this post have been interesting, especially the whole issue of snagging, but they got me to wondering...if things are as bad on the surface with all the lines, hooks, and "combatants" uh I mean fishermen, I can't imagine what it must look like below the surface to a walleye.

Tangled, mangled lines coiled up, jigs, sinkers, and hooks of every kind. If we think it looks like a war zone up top, what must it look like to a walleye making its way up river?


----------



## BlueRibbonTaxidermy (Feb 2, 2005)

Fishslim, I would be interested in giving the fly thing a try. Is he actually fly fishing or using flies on spinning gear. Also any idea what type of flies, ie. streamers, wooly buggers???? P.S. I read your posts on the central forum. You are a fisherman!!! You guys around Columbus have it made down there with all those reservoirs, spillways and rivers all within an hours drive.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

zspook said:


> Tangled, mangled lines coiled up, jigs, sinkers, and hooks of every kind. If we think it looks like a war zone up top, what must it look like to a walleye making its way up river?


A lot of that mess gets cleaned up every summer. There are a lot of enterprising people that scavenge during the low runs. 
:F


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks KaGee...that does make sense now that you've mentioned it!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well I was talking to a game warden this fall during a youth hunt and I told him I was going to give the Maumee river a try this spring. He told me that they don't patrol it much any more and the most tickets they give out are for littering. I'll give it a try, should I get hip wadders or full chest wadders.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Full chest waders for sure!!! Hip waders would work late in the season but they would really limit your acess early when the water is higher. The other problem would be the other fisherman, there a quite a few guys that figure that they bought chest waders and by god there are going to get their moneys worth. It does not matter to them if they are standing on the fish or not they are going out as far as their waders will allow!!!!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

You really need the bib style full waders. 

The warden was either pulling your leg or isn't in the loop. I assure you they will be there. Unless all the DNR trucks i saw parked around last year were my hallucinations.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I would go with full chest waders. I like boot foot insulated ones myself.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Thinking about joining in the fun, What river has less traffic Maumie or Sandusky. Can you go to any baitstore and get the new regs on you gear, don't need any tickets.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Never fished the Sandusky but you can get all you need from Maumee bait and tackle.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

The rig looks like this...












I've been fishing the Maumee and Sandusky for a long time. Just my opinion, but I think the Maumee gets its fish earlier...and has more of them for the duration. Plenty of whipheads, but that's why I fish during the week in the evenings, or afternoons on the weekends. 

Compare floaters from different stores. Some are better than others...think "tensile strength." I buy my egg sinkers online...much cheaper. You'll need 1/4oz-1oz. I use pink or orange floaters, and as of last year, glow tails for the most part. Gander has their 3" Mister Twister tails on sale now for $.97 for 20. That's cheap...

As far as the DNR is concerned...well, they can't catch 'em all. I've actually had more problems with the MetroPark guys than the DNR. But that's another long story...


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Was told the same thing about twisting the hook. Dont know if it works or even legal. It sounds like plain old snagging to me. As a rookie fishing the run for the first time it was great. Fished 3 days without touching a fish. But finally got it right the last 2 and had a blast. 


If its your first time fishing the run hook up with someone who knows what there doing. Very hard to go without any idea on location and tactics, and expect to catch fish.  Maumee for the warreyes, fremont has a much smaller run and a lot less room. Whitebass run is good in fremont but maumee has larger fish. So the mamuee is much better in my opinion.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I've been to the whitebass run in the Sandusky and that's a blast


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

KaGee said:


> You really need the bib style full waders.
> 
> The warden was either pulling your leg or isn't in the loop. I assure you they will be there. Unless all the DNR trucks i saw parked around last year were my hallucinations.


Actually 2 of the main local wardens both told me the state is cutting their manpower up there this year. These guys were both being honest I truly believe.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

it doesn't make sense to me why they would have less enforcement... from what it sounds like a lot of illegal fishing is going on... Why not make easy money off of them?...and maybe teach a few lessons... Along with the money penalties these violators should also be forced to attend some sort of ethics and conservation classes


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

The guy at the game feed says I must twist the hook to take fish and has offered me a spot next to him during the run this spring. He says I can try all the floating stuff and special rigs I would like, when I am done playing, he will teach me how to take some fish home. I was excited to fish with him but now you have me worried, like someone will be yelling "security, security" I hope not. He has never had a ticket or trouble that I know of. We will see maybe I can get after them before he calls this spring.


----------



## BlueRibbonTaxidermy (Feb 2, 2005)

Weekender, you sound like someone who just wants to take fish home regardless of whether or not they are taken illegally, just like your buddy "maumee twist". I hope you both get busted, maybe they'll take your equipment and fishing priveledges too!! To the rest of you real sportsmen who release snagged fish, my hats off to you. Thanks


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

There are guys down there that are not afraid to point and laugh at snaggers or just talk in a real loud voice "CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT GUY KEPT THAT BELLY HOOKED FISH??" The legal fisherman far outnumber the snaggers these days, don't be surprised when some of us make you feel real uncomfortable!!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Blueribbon, I believe you had asked about flies that folks have used? I tried it one time about 10 years ago and it was so crowded that it was difficult to cast without everyone passing by giving you grief. I might add the day I went up there, it was kinda high and I never saw anyone take a fish( not even snagged) so Im not sure I can help but I used a full sinking line, a short 6 ft 10 # straight mono leader down to a chartreuse closer, I lost a dozen of them that day  with no fish, I might suggest also heavy wooley buggers in White, Olive, Black and orange, just like the twister tails.
I was getting down to them, they just were not there/biting. 

If you go durring the week, that would be the best time to go with smaller crowds and the biggest problem I had was that the folks on both sides of me were fine with me fishing but the fly line at the end of the float had to be stripped in and I couldnt do that fast enough to keep up with my neighbors and we did get tangled a few times because of that. I also wished i could just pick up the line and reshoot it but with being shoulder to shoulder,I had to strip it in and start false casting each time which really is not very efficient. I could only cast about half as many times as the others and it is crucial to land your cast in rythum with the others to not get snagged up.

I might add that the end of the run when the white bass come in when I would next time target the fly rod ( white bass) that would be a blast and those fish are not as centrally located in the stream so folks are much more spread out giving you plent yof room to manouver around and cast al around you without interfereing with others.

Good luck!!
Salmonid


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Brian.Smith said:


> Thinking about joining in the fun, What river has less traffic Maumie or Sandusky. Can you go to any baitstore and get the new regs on you gear, don't need any tickets.


i my opinion....i have fished the spring run for many years now. the last 2 i have drove the extra miles to the maumee because it seams to me the sandusky run only last a few day(which i seem to miss) and is no where as strong as it was when i first started going there. freemont is closer for me but it was a bust the last few time we went. started going to maumee and we get fish almost everytime. lots more assholes to deal with there also..odnr DOES patrol..if you see a bush move BEWARE...just my opinion and im not trying to step on anyones toes..


----------



## BlueRibbonTaxidermy (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Salmonid. It would fun landing an 8lber on the fly but what a mess it would create. Now the white bass in the still water off of Roger Young park, that would be a riot!!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

How can you call me a snagger I don't even have line on my reels, I don't know how to snag.
All I wanted is to sample some of the different ways to fish for and catch the fish. The guy standing next to me at the game feed said his are all legal and also said yes sometimes he snags an eye but it goes back in the river, he is real. 
You are just some guy on the internet that wants me to do it just like you, go tell the guy in the mirror.
See you at the river.


----------



## BlueRibbonTaxidermy (Feb 2, 2005)

Weekender, no you wont see me at the river at least not during any spawning runs. By the way, you made your posts imply that you just wanted to take fish home you didnt care what it took.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I don't like fish, to eat that is. I generally throw all fish back and do not need a full stringer to gauge my day. I just want to play some fish in the river, no I won't have a turtle hook on but all legal gear, and I want them to bite I really do. If I snag on, back it will go as well as one hooked in the mouth, generally speaking. I worry that I would make the wrong decision should I need a full stringer. But don't make me fish just like everyone else just because but I do want to catch a few river eye's.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

The _Maumee Twist_ is what you do when your waders spring a leak.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

if you want a fish to play walleye is not for you... At least in my opinion, they have very little fight to them...I only fish for walleye for table fare... Go after smallmouth, steelie's,carp,catfish,ect. if you want to catch a fish more willing to bite and much more exciting catch and release... if you do happen to snag one and its coming in sideways you will think you have the fish of a lifetime on  even if its only a 5 pounder... Happened to me on my first hookup... I use the float rig my first time up there... I am an experienced fisherman with very little experience with walleye... After releasing any fish caught illegally my buddy and i caught 7 keepers biggest slightly over 10 lbs(first time out)... Its not that hard just watch the weather and the boards and you will do fine... Bring lots of colors and keep in mind the fish are there(hardest part is done). If you are not catching them then something is wrong...action,color,depth are the most common mistakes i would imagine...


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Net said:


> The _Maumee Twist_ is what you do when your waders spring a leak.


Aint that the truth! LOLOL!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

all that were mentioned but i am not a fly fishing guy so sorry if not sure what is what. He uses spinning rod not a fly rod for reasons already mentioned. Put shot on line ahead of fly and bounce shot off rocks as it drifts. Basically same as floater rig is done. I found some of the flies he made for me when i get a chance i will take picture of them.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Use a setup that you can feel the fish with your eyes closed. For each guy it is different. I literally could feel a walleye strike in my sleep cause I'm so in tune with my setup. People will ask me and my buddy what we are doing different than they are cause we'll catch one after another when nobody else is getting anything. It's all about the "feel". I can't really explain it, but sometimes I don't think there is a "typical" strike and I still set the hook and yell "fish on"! My friend and I both use our index finger the feel the line above our reels, I think that makes the difference for me. IMO


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

The twist is really specific to lead only and not for floaters.Floaters allow for better bites cause the bait can get off the bottom some.With lead you pull the hook point towards you when you are reeling in.The hook point is lined with the line eye.You give it a twist so that the hook point will be vertical above the lure for top down strikes.I twist and will gladly fish next to anyone here for a study of results to other methods.I cant swear that its a proven fact but I catch more legals twisting than not.I was shown this my second time fishing the muamee by an older guy next to me.I kept feeling strike but wasnt getting any hook sets.After i twist i caught my first maumee walleye.Was it luck it might have been but ive stuck to it ever since.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Been going to the maumee for over twenty years and I can yell you one thing, small jigs, big jigs, floating jigs or whatever, if your bait is in the fish zone ( which is near bottom ) you""" WILL""" snag some fish, it's just up to you whether you put them back or not. There is no sure fire rig you can use that won't snag a fish, unless it doesn't have a hook on it. If you are close to bottom in an area with alot of fish than you are going to snag probably 3-4 fish for every 1 you hook legally in the mouth. Those are the facts. So please don't go there thinking that if you happen to snag a fish you are going to get a ticket, only if you keep it will you get ticketed.
I to prefer the floating rigs, and I do have to admit I don't snag as many fish as before, but I still foul hook more fish than what I actually catch. I agree, try to find someone who has been there before to go with the first couple times, if not for the fishing technique than for the SAFETY aspect.
TRIPLE-J


----------



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

> If you are close to bottom in an area with alot of fish than you are going to snag probably 3-4 fish for every 1 you hook legally in the mouth. Those are the facts.


I disagree with this....see the thread on catching 'eyes legally. Fishing in that manner, snags are a rare exception.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry jfan I don't agree at all, been going there tooooo long to have someone tell me they can go there during the height of the run and not snag a fish by mistake. It has NEVER happened to me or anybody I know who has regularly gone up there for any length of time. I've even gone there with my noodle rod and 6 lb. test and foul hooked a few. The strong river current sweeping your line downsteam WILL eventually come across a fin or belly even a scale sooner or later. You ARE going to foul hook some fish. There is no way around it. There are times you can go there and every fish is hooked dead in the mouth, than the very next day every fish you hook into is snagged it seems. Just how it is up there.
TRIPLE-J


----------



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

> You ARE going to foul hook some fish. There is no way around it.


I don't deny this. I just don't agree with your numbers.... that you snag 3-4 for every one you catch legally. If you're ticking bottom and not ripping the jighead through the water....you'll catch a lot more legally than you snag.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

TRIPLEJ, gotta side with you my friend. Been going down there for over 20 years myself and the only people I seen never snag a walleye is the bobber fishermen. It's all part of the thrill, even if it's snagged it was still fun to bring in. I have adopted to the floatin jig heads now and I definately catch more walleye, all anyone has to do is go down there when swantucky is fishing and watch that master work his magic. WONT BE LONG NOW


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

jfan, I quess the point I was trying to make originally is that some of the other posts made it almost sound like if you go there and snag a fish you're going to get a ticket, I just wanted to make sure everyone knows that, that is not true. Only if you keep a snagged fish will you get a ticket. Like I said before I go up there regularly with my noodle rod, and floating jig heads so I don't think RIPPING the jighead through the water is an option for me anyway. Water current is the one constant there, the higher the water, the faster the current, the faster your line gets swept downstream. If you're TICKING bottom, like you should be, you WILL snag some fish. Those numbers may be conservative on some days. Not all days.
TRIPLE-J


----------

